
Warner Bros. Admits Sending HotFile False Takedown Requests - chaostheory
http://torrentfreak.com/warner-bros-admits-sending-hotfile-false-takedown-requests-111109/?_
======
typicalrunt
I thought that the act says it is illegal to send false takedown requests?

 _While it is clear that Warner was not playing by the rules, the question of
whether Hotfile is entitled to compensation for the DMCA “fraud and abuse” it
claims Warner conducted is for the judge to decide._

I guess it comes down to whether HotFile has the money (they probably don't)
to fight the fraud case. This makes a mockery of the justice system.

~~~
lambada
It says it's illegal to send requests that aren't in good faith. That's a big
loophole there.

The question is whether the automated tool identifying them is enough to cause
a good faith belief.

~~~
chc
That sounds like a pretty hard sell. A tool that's so shoddy as to flag a
30-word sentence beginning with the site's contact URL shouldn't even be cause
for a bad-faith belief.

